# Food plot seed



## sergeant30 (Nov 5, 2009)

I was in a store this weekend and saw a bag of food plot seed that said that you didn't have to till the ground. Just dump in on there and let it go. Combo of rye, clovers, and something else. Anyone used anything like this?


----------



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)

sergeant30 said:


> I was in a store this weekend and saw a bag of food plot seed that said that you didn't have to till the ground. Just dump in on there and let it go. Combo of rye, clovers, and something else. Anyone used anything like this?


Yes this method is called a 'No till' For best results:

1st: soil test

2nd: spray planting area with round up Mid May

3rd:correct soil ph with lime & fertilizer (You soil test results will tell you how much is needed)

4th: Hand spread seed 


If the seed mix has Rye grain, The best planting time will be the first week of September.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

TwodogsNate said:


> Yes this method is called a 'No till' For best results:
> 
> 1st: soil test
> 
> 2nd: spray planting area with round up Mid May




No till does not mean no prep. Its an excellent method of planting and will work with many seed varietys. But you'll find the more you put into it the more succesful you will be. I'd also stay away from most commercial "no-till" blends, they tend to heavily emphasize rye grass which is a poor wildlife forage. Rye grain is a much better substistute and does excellent when planted without tilling.


----------



## soniyajack (Feb 23, 2010)

gunfun13 said:


> No till does not mean no prep. Its an excellent method of planting and will work with many seed varieties. But you'll find the more you put into it the more successful you will be. I'd also stay away from most commercial "no-till" blends, they tend to heavily emphasize rye grass which is a poor wildlife forage. Rye grain is a much better substistute and does excellent when planted without tilling.


One thing to remember, you get two seasons to hunt over the Rye grain. Fertilize with 100# of straight 12's per acre before the spring thaw.


----------



## nock them down (Dec 4, 2009)

We used this up in the clare area for kill plots in the middle of the woods comes up good remember to spray a few times before or the weeds and the ferns will take over, throwing a few hundred pounds of lime and fertilizer will only make it better


----------

